

Twitter co-creator Jack Dorsey talks about his new project, Square. - ashishbharthi
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/business/2010/02/16/intv.life.after.twitter.cnn

======
tdoggette
It's a CNN video that autoplays an ad.

